# front seat exceptions



## debrown (Jun 18, 2005)

Anyone know if it is actually illegal to have a child under 12 ride in the front seat with a booster seat? I ask because I would like to help a neighbor transport her kid to events my son is also involved in. However I have two other kids that fill up my three back seats. Thus, one kid (the oldest) would have to sit in the front seat for the short, 2 mile trip.

I know it's recommended to not use the front seat for kids, but is it actually illegal? We would push the seat way back far from the airbag.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It would depend on your state, but I seriously doubt it's illegal. Especially if other seats in the car are full.

-Angela


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm prett sure it's not since some vehicles only have a front seat. Our second vehicle only has a front seat. I am sure to turn off the passenger airbag tho. If there's no switch we have pulled a fuse for it.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

It is not illegal. Push the seat back as far as it goes, use his booster seat, and as you indicated, put the *oldest* child in the bunch, in that seating position. If your airbags have an on/off switch, turn it off. Remember to turn it back on after transporting the child.


----------



## debrown (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks. I don't have an on/off switch but I'll inquire whether one can be installed by the car dealer


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

WA state law says that children under 13 must be transported in rear seats "where it is practical to do so". I think if the other seats are full, it is not practical! Check your state law but it probably says something similar. If you do a search for your state and "child restraint law" or "booster seat law" you'll probably find out what it says exactly. But like I said, I doubt it could be outright illegal--what about people whose only transportation is a pickup truck?


----------

